
Woz hacks Kathy Griffin's iPhone...on TV - timr
http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/13/video-woz-hacks-kathy-griffins-iphone/
======
JesseAldridge
Aww, he just went to jailbreakme.com and hit the button. I was hoping for some
1337 haxxor action.

------
babul
I was also interested in Woz's watch i.e. what was on the display/facia. Can't
get a clear view of it in the video though

~~~
babul
...apart from the time, that is :)

~~~
babul
The answer direct from the Woz...

[http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/wozmodo/woz-explains-his-
sporting...](http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/wozmodo/woz-explains-his-sporting-of-
two-of-the-geekiest-watches-ever-created-260237.php)

------
metatronscube
What a ladies man! My iphone hacking skills never go down well with the ladies
:(

